

27 Huge Publishers Join To Replace The Banner - rogercosseboom
http://www.businessinsider.com/27-publishers-including-nyt-forbes-espn-try-huge-non-banner-ads-2009-3

======
jrockway
Is the goal to ensure that every major browser turns on an ad-blocker by
default?

Seriously, these things are going too far. I guarantee people aren't going to
click through more often, but they are going to be more annoyed.

I wish websites would just charge me money for their content. It is much
easier for everyone.

------
rogercosseboom
More:
[http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/200...](http://www.businessweek.com/the_thread/techbeat/archives/2009/03/will_fewer_but.html)

------
pasbesoin
I guess the following is a rant. I'll post it for the sake of the question at
the end.

I would be willing to look at -- or at least let co-exist -- more ads with the
content I view, if those ads respected both my interests and my needs.

\+ Don't move. Ever. No exceptions. (And no bleeping music, either.)

\+ Intrigue me with appealing _information_. Tell me what, concretely, you
propose to do for me.

\+ Don't move! Don't think it's cute to slip in an animation after waiting a
bit. I don't care if it's the "Firefox girl" from Daily Tech News. Don't move.

\+ Don't be more garish than the encompassing page design. I am only
frustrated by people who think "Hotdog" is a legitimate color scheme.

\+ Don't track me. I'm not interested in a "more extensive relationship" with
your marketing efforts. Concentrate on delivering a tolerable, appealing ad
for _this impression_. I'm sorry if you feel this hampers your effectiveness;
as far as I'm concerned, you're putting your effort into the wrong end of
things. I may be willing to flex on this point, but you'd better make it _real
clear_ how you are protecting my privacy, with an iron clad commitment, and
provide me controls for turning on and off the tracking.

I've learned of some useful things from ads. And I don't mind a respectful
presence on the page. Ads in print newspapers? No problem. Bouncing monkeys on
a yellow banner -- big problem.

What I've been wondering about, recently, is why no one has tried to organize
a codified and instantiated compact between browsers and
publishers/advertisers. E.g., as a browser, I'll let this class of ads through
-- probably provided by a set of whitelisted URL's. I understand doing so
helps to support this site that I value and may offer me additional, useful
information for consideration. In return, you promise not to violate the above
(or whatever the set of rules ends up being).

Perhaps this is to say, ad brokering should be a two-way communication and not
a one-way communication. Bringing together viewers and advertisers on mutually
agreed terms. I suppose this is not realistic, and I'll welcome any
explanations as to why.

